# Someone reactivated my Facebook account?



## Salvador Dali

I just logged into my secondary email address in over a week and found about 11 emails from facebook. The first one being from the 21st of August, stating that my Facebook account had been reactivated. I wasn't even aware that I had a facebook account, but I think I do recall briefly having one back in 2011 or 2012, before deactivating it and never using it again.

The rest of the emails were mostly "so and so has commented on your photo", and most of this comments were stating that the photo/whatever was spam. The last email was from earlier today, stating that I have been restricted from using some facebook features.

I've already contacted facebook, and they've replied by asking me to give them proof of identification (which I haven't sent to them as of yet).

I definitely didn't reactivate the account, and I'm a bit worried about just how it was reactivated. No one else has accessed my gmail account but me by the looks of it, all of the IP addresses are mine and my last login was apparently 8 days ago, 3 days before I got the first email.

I've already changed my email's password just in case. I hardly ever use my computer any more (I use other devices to surf the web mainly) and I only visit trusted sites so I'm doubtful that it's a virus, but of course I can't rule it out.
I'm pretty sure all the facebook emails are official, they send me to official facebook site (it sure looks like it in the URL at least, even got the green lock there in google chrome).

I'm feeling a bit paranoid now, which is why I posted this thread, lol. Anyone know if this sort of thing is common? If I should take any further steps than I have already?
Also, it is possible to permanently delete the facebook account, to prevent this from happening again?


----------



## starsfreak

That sounds really weird :um

Changing your e-mail and password should do the job. Otherwise contact FB again.

And yes, you can completely delete your account with no chance of re-activating it again.

https://www.facebook.com/help/224562897555674

Not sure if this link works in your country as I live in Germany. Otherwise google "delete facebook account".

Hope I could help


----------



## Salvador Dali

Thanks for the reply so far. The email I got from Facebook support looked genuine enough so I decided to go ahead and send them my birth certificate, just waiting for a reply now.

After doing some more digging around my old emails, I also noticed one that was sent on the 13th asking me to complete a survey regarding recent support from facebook. I never asked for any support from FB back then, like I said, I haven't even been on FB for the past 2-3 years.

I'm still not sure what's happened, or why anyone would want to hack some old, deactivated FB account just to seemingly post spam. I could care less about the FB account though, what I'm mainly worried about is any personal details I may have had on there or what password I used for the account, don't want them hacking anything else that may have the same password.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

That is definitely weird.


----------



## Salvador Dali

Yeah, this is very strange. Out of all the various online accounts I own, why someone would want to hack a disused, 3 year old facebook account is beyond me. I never even got any "your password has been reset" emails, just the one that my account had been reactivated (and the one from facebook support a week before).

I still haven't got a reply from facebook support, and browsing google, it looks like some people have waited literally months before they got any kind of reply.
Thankfully nothing else has been compromised (yet), which was my main concern.

Despite the fact that I've changed my password on facebook and can log in, I still can't actually access the account since it asks me to "verify" myself by naming photos of people on my friend list, and I don't know any of them, which is why I had to send ID to facebook. It's not a big deal, but I wanted to delete the account, and I can't seem to do that until I gain proper access to it.

*Edit:* I decided to send in some ID again, through the official form this time (sent it by email previously). I got a reply within literally minutes, stating that my "facebook account had been suspended by mistake and is now reactivated". That in itself seemed pretty strange, but I managed to log into my account just fine afterwards and requested for my account to be deleted, which will apparently take 14 days.

The spam in question just seemed to be a couple of adverts posted on my wall or something. The hacker didn't appear to temper with much else, aside from adding and sending friend requests to unknown people.

I'm still a bit paranoid about anything else being hacked, but hopefully this is just some weird one-off thing. I would have liked to know how I supposedly contacted Facebook's support sometime before the 13th, and how my account was magically reactivated, seemingly without a password change, but I don't think I'll ever get those answers.


----------

